# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  أجمل 40 جملة في العالم روعة

## salihmob

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
أجمل 40 جملة في العالم روعة 
نبدأ على بركة الله 
** ** ** ** 
إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض  
** ** ** **
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم  
** ** ** **
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة  
** ** ** **
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته  
** ** ** **
إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة  
** ** ** **
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين  
** ** ** **
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم  
** ** ** **
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره  
** ** ** **
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً  
** ** ** **
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز  
** ** ** **
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار  
** ** ** **
الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى  
** ** ** **
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف  
** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه  
** ** ** **
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا  
** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك  
** ** ** **
تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً  
** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء  
** ** ** **
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب  
** ** ** **
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق  
** ** ** **
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً  
** ** ** **
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم ايدك اخى صالح

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك

----------


## EZEL

شكرا الك أخي حلوين كتير

----------


## seffari



----------

